
Want to see Windows 10 through the eyes of a Mac user? Strap in. - NiveaGeForce
https://medium.com/the-mission/twelve-things-microsoft-should-know-about-windows-10-that-windows-users-wont-tell-them-67fc4b025f60
======
lou1306
Point 1.: True. Accented letters on Windows are needlessly difficult.

Point 2: I actually prefer switching between all windows: on Mac I always have
to Alt-Tab to the application and then use Expose to get the window I need.
Furthermore, the possibility of closing windows from the Win10 Task View is
sorely missing from Mission Control.

Sorry, but Windows 10 is clearly superior in the window management category.
"Magnetic borders" are only activated when you move quite slowly, while Snap
Assist exploits Fitt's Law in an intuitive and powerful way.

3\. Column view is really a great feature... The other stuff is rather niche.
I can live without Quickview or tabs in Explorer (maybe they would be a nice
addition to the Command Prompt/Powershell)

4-5-6. This sounds like nitpicking. "Oh there's no Duplicate in the context
menu? No multiple "Open with"? Then Mac for life"

7\. True.

8-9. More nitpicking while ignoring Snap Assist, which is built into Windows
10... as opposed to Spectacle/Divvy/etc., which you buy since MacOS is utterly
lacking in that field. Somehow that becomes a plus for MacOS.

10-11. True and true, but just proves my point above. Windows is penalized for
lacking built-in stuff, while MacOS is not.

12\. True. Of course the installer stuff is rooted depply in the past. I hope
all the "Creators" buzz brings good typography to Windows someday!

------
otterpro
As an experienced user on both Windows (at work) and Mac (at home), this
article really nails the pain points of using Windows. Same can be said of
Mac, as there are features I wish Mac had, such as windows snaps (via Windows
key + arrow key), and built-in paint/drawing app.

One thing I really wished I had on WIndows is better Alt-Tab (as well as Alt-
backtick). Third party app such as VistaSwitcher is not satisfactory for this,
and doesn't quite work right. Another is that I really love using command key
for copy,paste,cut, etc. I have remapped all of my Windows 10 machine with
Autohotkey to mimic some of the Mac keyboard shortcuts.

------
laythea
I must admit, the front end to Windows nowadays is awful. But a useful awful.
The Mac is a useless lovely. Im on a macbook pro running Windows due to
feeling like I am getting more and more smothered with every iOS, erm I mean
Mac OS they push. This is happening in Windows, but slower, and Windows has
the burden (but advantage for the consumer), of having to be backwards
compatible, so Apple is not so tied down as Microsoft and is free to mess, erm
innovate.

------
WorldMaker
Regarding window groupings and tabs: there was a mockup that made the rounds
of Windows rumor sites from somewhere in the Windows team exploring tabs like
Edge's at the window management level (ie, that it would be Windows itself
managing tabs of windows consistently instead of each application having to
implement it, though applications could enhance it), giving essentially every
application free tabs. I'm very curious if this mockup gets picked up and
pushed beyond just a toy prototype.

Regarding installers, I very much hope that Windows 10 S will push more
developers onto AppX. It is very much a nicer installation model than
everything that precedes it. It's also very quickly catching up with even the
weird advanced things that some old installers needed, thanks to the Project
Centennial Desktop Bridge work.

------
mikewhy
Another one that always gets me on Windows is the "Open File ..." dialog.

On macOS you're able to drag a file from any other app into the dialog and it
will navigate to that file. On Windows it just moves the file to whatever
folder is open in the dialog.

Windows also has 3 or 4 variants of the "Open File ..." dialog, which isn't a
great experience.

~~~
lou1306
Ah, this reminds me of a lovely Mac-only thing that isn't featured in this
article: you can drag and drop the little icon in the title bar! For instance,
you have a PDF opened in Preview and want to send it? Just grab the icon and
drop it onto Mail's icon.

~~~
mikewhy
Yes! And that you can right-click to get a menu of the files path.

------
justin--sane
But for pretty much all these things are, well, apps. Ever since I started
using Visual Studio Code (also true for Atom etc) I don't care that much about
the OS any more. Except for gaming, where there is really only Windows. The
only OS-related problem that I currently have is, that I can't work on my VR
side project on my Linux box at work. Oh and iOS development ...

------
kpil
I think one of the problems with the font rendering on windows is that most
fonts are primarily made on Macs and tweaked until they look all right on
using that particular renderer.

But doesn't it feel like it's time for "retinal" resolution on all devices
now.

------
Piccollo
I lol'd at "On Windows, it looks like the Dropbox icon hasn’t been watered in
several weeks and is starting to shrivel up."

